# Hilfe! Tiere im Teich sterben :(



## orgella (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin völlig verzweifelt. Unsere Tiere sterben alle. Gerade habe ich ein totes Froschpärchen auf dem Grund entdeckt. 3 tote __ Molche und zwei tote Fische. Vor einigen Tagen habe ich auch schon mal einen toten Fisch gefunden. Dass bei uns alle anderen Goldfische verschwunden waren, hat mich nicht so gewundert, da der __ Fischreiher immer aktiv ist, aber das schockiert mich schon.
Nun habe ich gerade einen Wassertest  mit Tetra 6-in1 gemacht und denke laut dem Ergebnis ist der KH Wert zu hoch. So sicher kann ich das aber leider nicht ablesen. Das Feld ist von innen noch grün, hat aber einen ganz leichten blauen Rand. Laut der Bedienungsanleitung müsste dann das Wasser komplett getauscht werden? Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht woran das liegen kann? Wir wohnen seit 2009 in diesem Haus und haben noch nie Probleme mit dem Teich gehabt.
Ich hoffe so sehr, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!

Das klappt irgendwie nicht mit den Fotos... bin zu blond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Ich muss noch ergänzend hinzufügen, dass wir im letzten Sommer ein oder zweimal mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt haben, da soviel Wasser verdunstet ist. Wir haben hier im Kreis Peine kein Kalk im Wasser! Ansonsten hat er sich mjit Regenwasser gefüllt.


----------



## Tanny (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Orgella,

also von Wasserqualitäten bzw. Messungen verstehe ich nichts, da ich Naturtümpel habe, die
ich einfach "selbst" machen lasse.
Insofern, da müssen andere mit guten Ratschlägen helfen 

Was mir aber spontan durch den Kopf schoss, als ich Deinen Text las, war "Gift".

Das es am Leitungswasser vom letzten Jahr liegen soll, dass die Tiere jetzt sterben, bezweifel ich.

Da Ihr seit 7 Jahren da lebt und nie Probleme hattet, spricht das für mich auch gegen alles, was
"schon immer so war".

Ist bei Euch im größeren Umkreis irgendetwas an der Landschaft verändert worden
(wodurch z.B. über Oberflächenwasser Fremdeinträge waren),
habt Ihr Landwirtschaft in der Nähe (wurde da was gespritzt oder gedüngt mit neuen Produkten und
ist wegen ungünstiger Windrichtung in Euren Teich getrieben? Zur Zeit wird Gülle gefahren und Dünger gestreut)

Habt Ihr Halter von Hühnern, Pferden etc. in der Nähe oder habt Ihr Euch als Rosendünger irgendwo Pferdemist von einem Stall besorgt (da können Gifte aus Wurmkuren oder
Parasitenbekämpfern etc. eingetragen worden sein - bei Pferden ist jetzt Wurmkurzeit)
habt Ihr Haustiere, die Ihr jüngst mit Spot ons behandelt habt und die dann dort baden gegangen sind?
(die Wirkstoffe aus Parasitenmitteln sind hochgiftig für alle Wasserorganismen)

Gab es in der Nähe irgendein größeres Feuer, wo Niederschläge im Teich gelandet sein können?

Solche Sachen - daran würde ich zuerst denken - gerade, weil es auch so plötzlich ist.

Man könnte Wasserproben nehmen und bei der Lufa auf Gifte untersuchen lassen.
Darüber hinaus würde ich rein gefühlsmäßig so zügig wie möglich zumindest einen
Teilwasserwechsel machen - aber vielleicht sehen das die Fachleute hier auch anders?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Ansaj (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Orgella,
keine schöne Sache, dass Tiere sterben. Ich hoffe, wir kriegen das hin.

Als Sofortmaßnahme kannst du einen großen Wasserwechsel durchführen - mit Leitungswasser. Auch das vorher testen und die Temperatur ähnlich halten. Aber ich würde den Teststreifen nicht vertrauen, der hohe KH-Wert ist sicher ein Messfehler. Oder kann es sein, dass Erde in den Teich reingespült worden ist? Keinen Komplettaustausch des Wassers vornehmen.
Du hättest eh regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) und nicht nur verdunstetes Wasser auffüllen sollen. Wenn du es zeitlich irgendwie schaffst, würde ich sofort mit einer Flasche Teichwasser und einer Flasche Leitungs- oder Brunnenwasser zu einem Geschäft mit Aquaristikabteilung fahren und dort um eine Wasseranalyse (Tröpfchentest) bitten. Aber dir nichts vom Verkäufer anschnacken lassen. 

Dann brauchen wir noch viel mehr Informationenen:
Wie viel Liter fasst dein Teich
Welche Fische und in welcher Anzahl bewohnen den Teich
Wie oft werden TWW durchgeführt
Wie wird der Teich gefiltert
Was wird wie oft gefüttert
Wurde in letzter Zeit etwas am System geändert - Umbauten, neue Pflanzen, neue Fische etc.

Ein Bild des gesamten Teichs wäre auch sehr hilfreich. Ich kann nur die letzten drei deiner Bilder öffnen

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Apr. 2016)

Tote Tiere im Teich sind immer übel.
Ich finde einen Teilwasserwechsel als erste Maßnahme auf jeden Fall nicht falsch. Und mit kalkarmem Leitungswasser kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen, die Trinkwasserverordnung ist ja schon ziemlich streng. Und nochmal testen lassen, evtl. auch auf Ammoniak  (der Ph-Wert erscheint mir ein wenig hoch, falls das rosane Feld unter dem KH tatsächlich pH heißen soll, kann ich nicht wirklich erkennen)
Gift muss nicht zwingend von außen kommen, es kann auch im Teich entstehen, wenn was größeres am Grund verwest oder sich dort zuviel Schlamm angesammelt hat.


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2016)

ammonium (Ammoniak) und Nitrit entsteht durch verwesende Tiere im Teich, da kann schon ein toter Fisch ausreichen. Dazu raubt der Verwesungsprozess den Sauerstoff.

Also großer Teilwasserwechsel, belüften mit einer Pumpe und vernünftige Tests für Ammonium und Nitrit holen, dazu noch ne Handvoll Salz in den Teich werfen, das maskiert das unter Umständen bestehende Nitrit.

Zudem denke ich mal das der Filter abgestellt war, den jetzt wieder starten!


----------



## orgella (4. Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Ich war bereits im Geschäft und habe einen großen Test durchführen lassen. Der KH wert liegt bei 16!! Also deutlich zu hoch. Eine Erklärung hatte niemand dafür. Ich soll das Wasser komplett wechseln. Da der Teich schon uralt ist, also von unseren Vorgängern angelegt wurde, befindet sich auch jede Menge Schlamm darin. Insofern ist die Grundreinigung ja nicht schlecht. Dann soll ich das Leitungswasser mit Teichstarter aufbereiten. Hatte ich bereits gekauft bevor ich Eure Beiträge gelesen habe 

Nun zu den anderen Fragen... Es ist nichts was zutreffen würde als Ursache außer folgendes : Neben dem Teich befand sich eine alte Pergola, die dicht mit __ Efeu bewachsen war. Die haben wir in am WE entfernt und die daneben stehende __ Eibe beschnitten. Da sind natürlich Efeu und eibenzweige im Teich gelandet, die ich aber entfernt habe. Allerdings lässt sich nicht ausschließen dass doch was drin geblieben ist.

Dann haben wir die Terasse darunter gekärchert und dabei ist auch einiges an Erde in den Teich geflossen. Aber nicht solche Massen. 

Der Teich ist etwa 2x3 Meter und etwa 1.50 tief.

Fische sind max. 10 Stück und die holt noch meist der __ Reiher. Gefüttert habe ich sie nicht, da sehr viele Pflanzen und Algen im Teich sind. 
Gefiltert wird mit Pontec Durchlauffilter. TWW habe ich nie gemacht. Eben nur bei Trockenheit aufgefüllt. 

Ansonsten würde am System seit 2009 nichts verändert.

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen... 

Ich mache mal Fotos, aber erst morgen... Heute schaffe ich es nicht mehr.

Liebe Grüße Helga


----------



## mitch (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Helga,

könnte mir vorstellen das die __ eibe was damit zu tun hat- ist echt giftig - aber eigentlich nur für Säugetiere

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäische_Eibe#Giftigkeit​andererseits nicht unbedingt für Fische

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/sind-eiben-giftig-fuer-koi.html​


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2016)

orgella schrieb:


> Der KH wert liegt bei 16!!



und was ist daran jetzt so schlimm und tödlich? ich kenne viele die einen noch höheren KH haben und da stirbt auch nichts....


----------



## LotP (4. Apr. 2016)

Jo, tragische Sache,

aber im Moment konzentrierst du dich m.M. auf den falschen Wert. Ein KH von 16 ist an sich nicht weiter schlimm und sollte mit der ganzen Geschichte nichts zu tun haben,.


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2016)

Ich glaube einfach, daß es aufsteigende Faulgase sind, da der Teich ja mindestens seit 2009 noch nicht einmal gereinigt wurde. 
Ich habe auch nichts davon gelesen, daß Sauerstoff zugeführt wird, also werden sich die entwickelnden Algen nachts den letzten verfügbaren Sauerstoff 
einverleibt haben, und für die Fische und __ Molche bleibt nichts mehr über.


----------



## orgella (4. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach, daß es aufsteigende Faulgase sind, da der Teich ja mindestens seit 2009 noch nicht einmal gereinigt wurde.
> Ich habe auch nichts davon gelesen, daß Sauerstoff zugeführt wird, also werden sich die entwickelnden Algen nachts den letzten verfügbaren Sauerstoff
> einverleibt haben, und für die Fische und __ Molche bleibt nichts mehr über.


Wo steht dass der Teich nie gereinigt wurde? Ich habe regelmäßig mit einem Schlammsauger den Teich sauber gemacht und wenn es sehr heiß war, so wie im letzten und vorletzten Sommer wurde wie ich schon schrieb, der Teich mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass ich nicht regelmäßig eine TWW durchgeführt habe. Dass ich einem Teich Sauerstoff zuführen muss, wenn ich Pumpe, Filter und kleinen Bachlauf habe, wusste ich nicht, aber ich lerne gerne dazu.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung welche Bedeutung die Wasserwerte für den Tod der Tiere haben. Der Verkäufer war eben sehr erschrocken und führte das auf den KH Wert zurück. 

Der Teich ist jetzt komplett leer und wird morgen mit Wasser befüllt.

Ich bin also für jeden Tipp dankbar, der mir eine erneute Katastrophe erspart. 

Thema Sauerstoff: Was ist da nötig?


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Helga,

Alles gut, keiner will dir Vorwürfe machen, ist nun mal passiert.

Für den Sauerstoff reicht eine kleine membranpumpe, so eine z.b.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/OSAGA-MK-951...pe-Koi-Teich-Aquarium-Beluefter-/361471741067

Ich weiß nur nicht ob die schon zu groß für deinen Teich ist, kann das bitte mal einer prüfen?

Der kh ist blödsinn von Seiten des Verkäufers, da scheint er nicht auf dem laufenden zu sein.

Für dich wichtige wasserwerte sind:
-pH (zwischen 7-8)
Nitrit (<0,2)
Ammonium (<0,5)
Sauerstoff mind. 80% eher mehr.

Kh, gh etc. sind nur unterstützende werte. Nitrat interessieren nur die Pflanzen.

Dazu dann 1x wöchentlich wasserwechsel, mach mal 10% somit Ca. 500l, du spülst ja auch wenn du auf Toilette warst, die Tiere schwimmen nämlich in ihren Ausscheidungen herum. 

Wie filterst du eigentlich?


----------



## orgella (4. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe eine Aquamax 2000 und einen Pontec Filter mit UV Lampe. Nachdem der Teich nun leer ist, habe ich ihn vermessen und demnach müsste er, wenn er randvoll ist 5000 ltr Inhalt haben. Dann wäre die Pumpe eh zu schwach, oder?


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2016)

Ja Helga, ich weiß aber nicht was der Filter schafft... Welcher pontvec ist es?


----------



## orgella (4. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ja Helga, ich weiß aber nicht was der Filter schafft... Welcher pontvec ist es?


Dieser hier: http://www.garten.edingershops.de/G...aign=pricing&gclid=CMrk1u3P9csCFUieGwodDY4OkQ


----------



## tosa (4. Apr. 2016)

http://www.expertentesten.de/pontec-50239-multiclear-set-pumpe-8000/

Hier mal ein Link dazu, es wird immer wieder ohne Fisch geschrieben...

Ich würde es erstmal mit der Pumpe weiter probieren und öfter mal schonend sauber machen, dazu halt die Belüftung.


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2016)

Die Filterangaben sind meist zu optimistisch von Seiten der Hersteller angegeben - hier wird aber lediglich von 4000 Litern mit Fischbesatz gesprochen - du bist aber schon von diesen Angaben mit deinem Filter am Ende.
Geh lieber davon aus, dass ein Filter mit 15-20000 Liter angegeben ist - dann passt er etwa zu einem 5000-er Teich mit Besatz.
Bei der Pumpe sollte auch je nach Förderhöhe was in der Region 4500 - 5500 L/Std den Filter versorgen.
Deinen Filter würde ich für einen kleinen Fertigteich mit 1200 bis 2000 Liter für geeignet ansehen.
Den 11 Watt UVC kann man versuchshalber belassen. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2016)

Servus Helga

Das tut mir leid ....

Ist jetzt alles Leben im Teich erloschen oder hast du noch etwas retten können ?

Du machst gerade einen Neustart

Bevor du Fische einsetzt solltest du auf das Nitrit achten. Würde erst wenn überhaupt nach 8 Wochen einen Besatz einsetzen. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ansaj (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Helga,
es ist gut, dass du schnell reagiert hast und das Wasser austauscht. Ich hätte aber keinen kompletten Wasserwechsel gemacht, damit zerstörtst du das biologische System und jetzt muss sich erstmal alles langsam wieder aufbauen. Teichstarter können da auch nicht viel bewirken, höchstens leicht unterstützen. 
Um es nochmal zu erklären: verdunstetes Wasser aufzufüllen ist keine Reinigungsarbeit, bzw. es ersetzt keinen TWW, da dadurch keine Schadstoffe, wie das fischgiftige Nitrit/Ammoniak das System verlassen können. Durch das verdunstete Wasser erhöht sich die Konzentration nur und das verdünnst du durch das Auffüllen lediglich wieder zur vorherigen Konzentration. Aber da die Fische ja weiter stoffwechseln, wird es immer mehr. Beim TWW entfernt man einen Teil des Wassers ja und es kommt frisches hinzu, womit dann die Wasserqualität verbessert wird. 
Das nur als Tipp, wie du weiter vorgehen kannst: nicht nur verdunstetes Wasser auffüllen und keinen Komplettaustausch machen, wenn das System kippt, sondern regelmäßig 10% austauschen, was bei 5000l wirklich einfach ist. 
Noch eine Überlegung: die Goldfische sind jetzt ja schon mal vorübergehend raus aus dem Teich. Vielleicht gibst du sie lieber ganz ab, denn ihr füttert sie ja eh nicht und knapp 5000l sind schon sehr hart an der Grenze für einen Goldfischteich. Dazu kommt, dass sie sich rasend vermehren und so das System stark belasten. Der Teich würde sicherlich ohne Fische oder mit kleineren Biotopfischen runder laufen. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps!

Meine Abemessungen von gestern muss ich korrigieren, hab mich vermessen. Es sind nur ca. 4100 Liter.
Ich habe jetzt das OASE Filtoclear SET 6000 und eine Sauerstoffpumpe bestellt und werde erst einmal keine Fische einsetzen. Und wenn, dann wie empfohlen Biotopfische. 

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung wo ich solche Fische rund um Hannover bekomme?

Wie handhabt Ihr das mit Eurern Teichen? Gebt Ihr noch irgendwelche Zusätze rein? Wasserklärer o.ä.?
Bis jetzt habe ich das nicht gemacht, da mein Hund regelmäßig aus dem Teich getrunken hat. Im letzten Sommer habe ich nur diese Bioteich Pflege eingesetzt. 
https://www.aquality-shop.de/gartenteich/wasserpflege/aquality-bio-teichklaerer-500-ml/a-80643/

Nun bin ich allerdings sehr verunsichert, ob ich das überhaupt verwenden soll.


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2016)

orgella schrieb:


> Eine Erklärung hatte niemand dafür. Ich soll das Wasser komplett wechseln. Da der Teich schon uralt ist, also von unseren Vorgängern angelegt wurde, befindet sich auch jede Menge Schlamm darin. Insofern ist die Grundreinigung ja nicht schlecht.





orgella schrieb:


> Dann haben wir die Terasse darunter gekärchert und dabei ist auch einiges an Erde in den Teich geflossen



Helga, ich hatte auf diese beiden Sätze Bezug genommen . Das sollte kein Angriff gegen Dich sein, ich wollte lediglich versuchen,, den Grund für das Sterben Deiner Tiere zu finden.
Ich würde* alle *Zusatzmittel weg lassen, gib Deinem Teich einfach Zeit, --- und Pflanzen, das reicht für gutes Wasser, denn klares Wassser bedeutet nicht immer gesundes Wasser.


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

Alles gut, Anne! Ich war schon ein wenig mit blanken Nerven unterwegs .


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2016)

Helga, guten Morgen . Mach mal ---- ommmmm --- ommmmmm   , wird alles irgendwann wieder gut 
Ich kenn das aber auch, wenn man kribbelig wird, und nichts läuft so, wie man es möchte.


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2016)

orgella schrieb:


> Gebt Ihr noch irgendwelche Zusätze rein?



meine Meinung: *durch reinschütten geht nix raus 

*


----------



## Nori (5. Apr. 2016)

Wurden die überlebenden Goldis "entsorgt" - oder wo sind die nun.....

Verstehe so ein Vorgehen nicht - da wird erst gefragt wenn es eigentlich schon falsch gemacht wurde - oder wurde da wenigsten noch ein Rest vom alten Wasser aufgehoben?

Der neue Filter ist jedenfalls auch nicht besser als der alte - im Gegenteil, der ist nun nur noch bis 3000 Liter mit Besatz angegeben - ist ja auch logisch - je kleiner der "Schuhkarton" desto weniger Reserven und desto öfters muss gereinigt werden - warum fragt man nicht vorher nach geeigneten Filtern???

Gruß Nori


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Wurden die überlebenden Goldis "entsorgt" - oder wo sind die nun.....
> 
> Verstehe so ein Vorgehen nicht - da wird erst gefragt wenn es eigentlich schon falsch gemacht wurde - oder wurde da wenigsten noch ein Rest vom alten Wasser aufgehoben?
> 
> ...


Entschuldige wenn Dir mein Vorgehen missfällt.Ich habe die Bestellung auch schon wieder storniert.

Ich bleibe jetzt erst mal bei dem was ich habe. Ohne Fische sollte es ja reichen.

Wenn ich ein neues System kaufen möchte, was würdet Ihr empfehlen? So dass es noch zu bezahlen ist...aber es ist ja bald Weihnachten 

Es gibt keine überlebenden Fische. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich habe noch 2 tote __ Frösche und mehrere tote Fische im Mulm gefunden.


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Helga, guten Morgen . Mach mal ---- ommmmm --- ommmmmm  Anhang anzeigen 160962, wird alles irgendwann wieder gut
> Ich kenn das aber auch, wenn man kribbelig wird, und nichts läuft so, wie man es möchte.



Heute gehts ja auch schon wieder. Ich bin gestern echt nicht klar gekommen mit dem ganzen toten Getier


----------



## Nori (5. Apr. 2016)

Das hat nichts mit "missfallen" zu tun - wozu dann ein Forum wenn man die Leute nur über bereits erfolgte Aktionen unterrichtet - da macht das ganze Thema dann keinen Sinn - man sollte vorher fragen wenn man Informationen braucht - was man dann umsetzt ist nat. jedem selbst überlassen.

Noch zum Mulm/Schlamm:
Genau das wurde anfänglich schon angesprochen - wie konnte sich seit dem letzten "Absaugen" diese Menge Schmodder ansammeln, so dass sogar totes Getier darin unerkannt bleibt? - da wurde scheinbar doch nicht so gut gereinigt (das sollte man schon spätestens alle 2 Jahre mal alles rausholen - dazu braucht aber der Teich nicht komplett entleert werden!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit "missfallen" zu tun - wozu dann ein Forum wenn man die Leute nur über bereits erfolgte Aktionen unterrichtet - da macht das ganze Thema dann keinen Sinn - man sollte vorher fragen wenn man Informationen braucht - was man dann umsetzt ist nat. jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> Gruß Nori


Ja, Du hast ja Recht... Ich war gestern einfach auch durch den Wind und wollte mit Gewalt eine Lösung.
War dumm, aber nicht zu spät 

Wenn ich den Pontec Filter behalte, ist es ev. sinnvoll eine stärkere Pumpe einzusetzen?


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit "missfallen" zu tun - wozu dann ein Forum wenn man die Leute nur über bereits erfolgte Aktionen unterrichtet - da macht das ganze Thema dann keinen Sinn - man sollte vorher fragen wenn man Informationen braucht - was man dann umsetzt ist nat. jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> Noch zum Mulm/Schlamm:
> Genau das wurde anfänglich schon angesprochen - wie konnte sich seit dem letzten "Absaugen" diese Menge Schmodder ansammeln, so dass sogar totes Getier darin unerkannt bleibt? - da wurde scheinbar doch nicht so gut gereinigt (das sollte man schon spätestens alle 2 Jahre mal alles rausholen - dazu braucht aber der Teich nicht komplett entleert werden!)
> ...


Wie bereits erwähnt, haben wir den Teich bei Einzug übernommen. Auf dem Grund waren jede Menge kleine Kiesel. Als ich vor 3 Jahren zum ersten Mal gesaugt habe, bin ich da schnell mit dem Sauger an die Grenzen gestoßen. Ja, wahrscheinlich habe ich bis jetzt alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass ich nicht lernfähig bin. Und Kritik ist ok, die bringt mich weiter. Fakt ist, dass jetzt der Teich mit frischem Wasser aufgefüllt ist und ich nun überlegen muss wie es weitergeht. 

Darum bin ich hier und frage Euch


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2016)

orgella schrieb:


> Auf dem Grund waren jede Menge kleine Kiesel


und sind die noch im Teich? ohne Kiesel am Grund kannst du auch den Schlamm besser entfernen. wenn du jetzt die Möglichkeit hast die Kiesel zu entfernen, dann mach das


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> und sind die noch im Teich? ohne Kiesel am Grund kannst du auch den Schlamm besser entfernen. wenn du jetzt die Möglichkeit hast die Kiesel zu entfernen, dann mach das


Ja, die sind alle draußen. Das war mich auch echt wichtig.

Habe jetzt gerade auf die Wasseruhr geschaut... Ich habe zum kompletten auffüllen genau 3000 Liter verbraucht. Also noch ne Korrektur meinerseits. Nun könnt Ihr Euch amüsieren


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2016)

orgella schrieb:


> genau 3000 Liter



das ist doch schon mal eine gute Feststellung, das wissen nicht viele, was sie da genau an Litern im Teich haben   ich schätze meinen Teich auch


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> das ist doch schon mal eine gute Feststellung, das wissen nicht viele, was sie da genau an Litern im Teich haben   ich schätze meinen Teich auch


Ja!! 

Hab mal gegoogelt.. Wäre das eine Lösung für mich um dann ev. doch noch einige Fische einzusetzen?
http://www.expertentesten.de/aqua-tech-teich-filter-druckfilter-10000-uv-pumpe-pondomax-5000/


----------



## Ansaj (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Helga,
gut, dass du jetzt die Literzahl genau weißt. Hast du auch die Tiefe nachgeguckt? Wäre auch interessant und lässt sich ja jetzt auch noch im befüllten Zustand ermitteln.
Ich würde dir raten, jetzt erstmal gar nichts zu machen. Also den Teich einfach in Ruhe lassen, damit sich ein Gleichgewicht einstellen kann. Wenn du willst, kannst du demnächst, wenn es wirklich Frühling ist, ein paar Pflanzen einbringen.
Zu einem Fischbesatz: Ich würde 3000l grundsätzlich immer ohne Fische fahren, weil mir das persönlich einfach zu wenig Volumen ist und ein Naturteich doch auch was für sich hat. Wenn es doch unbedingt Fische sein sollen, wirklich nur eine Art ganz kleiner Fische. Vielleicht Bitterlinge, oder __ Stichlinge, vielleicht haben ja andere noch Ideen, aber wie gesagt: ich würde darauf verzichten. Und wenn, dann warte lieber noch einige Monate, besser bis nächstes Jahr, bevor du die Fische einsetzt, dann kannst du dich ordentlich belesen und über die Arten und die Technik nachdenken und dem Teich Zeit geben, sich zu erholen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Ansaj,
der Teich ist in der Mitte etwa 1 Meter.
In Ruhe lassen heißt auch keinen Bachlauf? 

Pflanzen sind genügend im Teich. Zu zwei Drittel ist der Teich bepflanzt.


----------



## Ansaj (5. Apr. 2016)

Doch der Bachlauf ist ok. Der war ja sowieso schon da und Zirkulation ist meistens positiv.
Ich meine damit nur, dass du jetzt nicht großartig etwas ändern musst und es nicht überstürzen sollst. Also nicht gleich Fische kaufen gehen, oder aus dem Tümpel Qualquappen sammeln, oder Technik nachrüstest, bevor du weißt, wohin die Reise geht. Das hat Zeit und es ist besser, wenn du dir erstmal Gedanken machst, was du aus dem Teich machen möchtest
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Doch der Bachlauf ist ok. Der war ja sowieso schon da und Zirkulation ist meistens positiv.
> Ich meine damit nur, dass du jetzt nicht großartig etwas ändern musst und es nicht überstürzen sollst. Also nicht gleich Fische kaufen gehen, oder aus dem Tümpel Qualquappen sammeln, oder Technik nachrüstest, bevor du weißt, wohin die Reise geht. Das hat Zeit und es ist besser, wenn du dir erstmal Gedanken machst, was du aus dem Teich machen möchtest
> Gruß
> Ansaj


Ach so, ja das mache ich ! Dann kann ich noch ein wenig sparen. 

Soll ich diesen Teichstarter von Söll dann auch nicht nehmen?


----------



## Ansaj (5. Apr. 2016)

Das ist dir überlassen, aber ich finde, dass der nicht Not tut. Mit etwas Zeit stablilisieren sich die Wasserwerte von alleine

Außerdem soll er das hier bewirken:


> Bereitet Leitungs-, Regen- und Brunnenwasser in artgerechtes Teichwasser auf
> Entfernt schädliche Stoffe und Verbindungen aus dem Wasser
> Hebt die Karbonathärte im Gewässer an und verhindert pH-Wert-Schwankungen
> Verbessert die Wasserqualität
> ...



Du hast jetzt kein Ammoniak oder schädliche Stoffe mehr und dein KH-Wert sollte ja sowieso hoch genug sein


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Das ist dir überlassen, aber ich finde, dass der nicht Not tut. Mit etwas Zeit stablilisieren sich die Wasserwerte von alleine
> 
> Außerdem soll er das hier bewirken:
> 
> ...


Dann werde ich es erst einmal so lassen und das Wasser nach einiger Zeit testen. Oder testen lassen.


----------



## orgella (5. Apr. 2016)

Wäre es für mich sinnvoll einen Skimmer zu kaufen? Wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2016)

Helga, 
das kommt auf Deine Umwelt an, wenn Du großen Schmutzeintrag über die Luft hast, so wie ich vom Wald, 
Laub, Pollen, usw. dann ist der Skimmer äußerst sinnvoll, da er den Dreck wegzieht, ehe er absinken kann. 
Es gibt Skimmer, die nur einen Korb untendrunter haben, und da den Schmutz drin sammeln, und dann eben geleert werden muß.
Meiner ist an einem eigenen Filter angeschlossen, da muß man natürlich auch noch laufend den Filter reinigen. 
Wenn Du mit einem feinmaschigen Kescher laufend Deine Oberfläche sauber halten kannst, könnte das vielleicht auch schon reichen


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2016)

orgella schrieb:


> Nun zu den anderen Fragen... Es ist nichts was zutreffen würde als Ursache außer folgendes : Neben dem Teich befand sich eine alte Pergola, die dicht mit __ Efeu bewachsen war. Die haben wir in am WE entfernt und die daneben stehende __ Eibe beschnitten. Da sind natürlich Efeu und eibenzweige im Teich gelandet, die ich aber entfernt habe. Allerdings lässt sich nicht ausschließen dass doch was drin geblieben ist.
> 
> Dann haben wir die Terasse darunter gekärchert und dabei ist auch einiges an Erde in den Teich geflossen. Aber nicht solche Massen.
> 
> Der Teich ist etwa 2x3 Meter und etwa 1.50 tief


Wasser komplett raus und neues rein. du hast deinen Teich irgendwie Vergiftet wenn selbst die __ Frösche sterben. Aud irgendwelche Temperatur angleiche kannst du dabei verzichten. Derzeit ist dein Trinkwasser ca. 10°C +/- 5°C macht jedes Tier im Teich mit. Das kann es schon bei dem Abtauchen haben.


Ups, Ihr seit ja schon eine Seite weiter, dann ist alles gut.


----------



## orgella (6. Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## orgella (5. Juni 2016)

Wir wissen jetzt dass die Tiere gestorben sind weil Strom in den Teich geleitet wurde. Wir haben ja kurz vorher am Teich umgebaut und dabei wurde auch die uralte Stromleitung neu verlegt. Daran war die alte Pumpe angeschlossen. Was genau passiert ist, kann ich Euch leider nicht erklären. Nach dem Sterben der Tiere habe ich den Teich gesäubert und neu befüllt und wieder die Pumpe und einen Skimmer angeschlossen. Tage später fasst mein Mann in den Teich und verspürt ein leichtes kribbeln an den Händen. Daraufhin haben wir einen Elektriker gerufen und dieser hat dann festgestellt dass im Wasser Strom ist. Für Menschen sicher ungefährlich, aber die Tiere haben es leider nicht überlebt. 

Wir haben jetzt alle Leitungen und Steckdosen neu verlegen lassen und eine Aquamax 5500 mit passendem Filter gekauft. Seit 2 Wochen leben nun wieder Fische im Teich. Alles ist gut...


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2016)

orgella schrieb:


> Für Menschen sicher ungefährlich


   ,da hat dein Mann *richtig *glück gehabt - das geht oft ganz anders aus. Habt ihr nun auch einen FI (Fehlerstrom) Schalter am Teichstrom


----------



## orgella (6. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ,da hat dein Mann *richtig *glück gehabt - das geht oft ganz anders aus. Habt ihr nun auch einen FI (Fehlerstrom) Schalter am Teichstrom


Ja, nun hat die Fachfirma alles neu verlegt. Inkl. FI Schalter. Den gab es vorher auch nicht. Tja, in den 70er Jahren war "Heimarbeit" angesagt und da hat sich so mancher Hausbesitzer hinreißen lassen Strom selbst zu verlegen, ohne viel Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2016)

Helga, 
ich hab bei mir die Stromabsicherung für den Teich auch neu machen lassen, da ich das Gefühl hatte, durch die zweite Pumpe und 
neue Steckdosen reiche die alte Absicherung nicht. 
Jetzt bin ich auch wieder auf der sicheren Seite .


----------

